# أصحاب فى القلب والذاكرة



## REDEMPTION (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*سلام ونعمه ..*

*الاخوه والاخوات الاعزاء ..*

*منذ دخولى على الانترنت ولان اغلب اشتراكاتى ان لم تكن كلها هى فى مواقع مسيحيه فكنت دائماً أجد ان الموقع يعد بمثابة كنيسة على الانترنت ... بالفعل هو كنيسه .. فيه نتحدث عن شخص المسيح له كل المجد .. ونتغذى بالمعلومات الروحية ونفهم امور مهمه جداً فى حياتنا قد تكون لازمه لخلاصنا لذا أرى انه من الضرورى ايجاد خدمة كخدمة الافتقاد .. كما هو الحال فى كل كنائسنا ..*

*فما أجمل ان يعود عضو فى المنتدى او مشرف بعد غياب ويجد ان هناك مشاركة بأسمه ... والجميع يسألون عليه ... حتماً سيسعد بذلك .. وستكون لفته جميله ورقيقه من المنتدى .. وبها تتقوى الروابط ... ويشعر الفرد انه عضو فى اسره تسأل عنه وتهتم بأخباره ..*

*فما رايكم ان نبداء من الان فى خدمة الافتقاد ... ونخصص هذا الموضوع (( أصحاب فى القلب والذاكرة )) للسؤال عن عضو او مشرف او اى فرد غائب *

*سأبداء بأول اربع أسماء لاحظت غيابهم من فتره وهم *

*><)))))*>* *شيرو*


****************

*+Dream+* 
مشرف
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=602

**********************

*الرائحة الذكية* 
HaPpY MemBeR
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=1273 
**********************

*blackguitar* 
غريبا عشت فالدنيا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=399


----------



## ميريت (30 سبتمبر 2006)

مبادره حلوه يا طارق
وفكرتها لذيذه
فعلا الاعضاء  دي بقالنا مده مش نعرف عنها حاجه
وفيه ناس تانيه بس دماغي مش جايبه
وموني رجع تاني بعد طول غياب
بس بجد بجد احيك علي الفكره


----------



## artamisss (1 أكتوبر 2006)

* زى ما تكون بتقرا افكارى يا طارق انا كنت هاعمل كده فعلا  بس فى المنتدى المشرفين الحقيقه 

بلاك عنده شغل  للاسغف ومبيعرفش يدخل نت كتاير  الا فين ويفن *


----------



## moussa30000 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

ياجماعه انا لسه عضو طازجه يعنى لسه طالع من الفرن ياريت تسالوا عليا لو غيبت ونا اتمنى انى اتعرف على كل الجروب اللى معانا عشان اقدر اسال عليهم ربنا معاكم باااااااااااااى


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*اهلا بيك يا موسى *

*طارق فكره ممتازه فعلا*

*انا فى ناس كنت بسائل عليها بس برسايل خاصه*


*قيروانى*

*دريم قالت انى كانت راجعه من السفر وزيزو دخل المدرسه*

*وبعت لمارتينا مش بتدخل *

*+amir+* 

*وجيرل كمان*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*فكرة رائعة بجد يا طارق*

*اهنيك عليها*

*سوف اثبت لك الموضوع *

*بعد اذن رامي باشا و دودو باشا برضه ههه*


----------



## Twin (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*فكرة رائعة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*فكرة رائعة بجد يا حبيبي*

*صحيح مبروك الأشراف *
*أبقي أتوصة بي شوية*
*هههههههههه*
*أنا بكتب كتير في المرشد الروحي*
*مبرووووووووك*​ 
*وبالنسبة للفكرة جميلة*
*ربنا يوفقك وتكملها*
*الله معك ومعنا*​*سلام*


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 أكتوبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> 
> *فكرة رائعة بجد يا حبيبي*
> 
> ...


 
*+*


*سلام ونعمه ..*


*اشكركم يا جماعه على محبتكم الغنيه وشكرا جدا لتشجيعك وروح المحبة اللى جواكم ...*

*اسمع يا امير يا ولدى ...... زماااااااااااان اوانا صغير ... لا مؤاخذه كنت هعيش فى*

* الدور   ... يا عم **امير مين بس يتوصى بمين  ... دا انت الخير والبركة صدقنى *

*شكراً مره تانيه لمحبتكم *

*صلواتكم *


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 أكتوبر 2006)

moussa30000 قال:


> ياجماعه انا لسه عضو طازجه يعنى لسه طالع من الفرن ياريت تسالوا عليا لو غيبت ونا اتمنى انى اتعرف على كل الجروب اللى معانا عشان اقدر اسال عليهم ربنا معاكم باااااااااااااى


 
*+*

*اهلا بيك يا اخ موسى معانا ومنورنا صدقنى .. *


----------



## Twin (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*الله معك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااااي يا حبيبي طارق*


tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> *سلام ونعمه ..*
> ...


 
*الله معك ومعنا*
*وشكراً*
*والله دائماً موجود*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*فكره حلوه اوى يا طارق 

ومرسيي بجد لميرنا ولمينا ولرامى لانهم سألوا عليا لما غبت 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم جميعا*


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*دة الواجب ياجيرل*
*وبالنسبة لانسانية *

*وميريت غايبة علشان عيانة شوية صلولها*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*مرسيي يا رامى وربنا معاك ويعدى اللى انت فيه على خير*


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*


سلام ونعمه ..


اشكر كل من شجع الفكرة .. و أرجوا من الجميع المواصلة .. وكتابة الاعضاء الذين يشعروا بغيابهم 

الاخ الحبيب أمير نفتقده بشدة و أرجوا الصلاة من أجله 

*amirfikry* 
أليك رفعت نفسي


الاخت العزيزه : سارة 

*cutegirl2000*


الاخت العزيزه : أنسانيه 

*انسانية* 
عضو متحمس


الاخت العزيزه : كاتى 

*K A T Y* 
عضوة مباركة




الاخ الحبيب 

*صائد الذباب* 
عضو مبارك


هؤلاء الاعضاء هم من كان لهم نشاط ملحوط .. وقل لفتره .. ولكن هناك أعضاء كثيرين منذ إشتراكى فى المنتدى لم أرى لهم أية مشاركات ..

نتمنى عودتهم بسلامة المسيح .. و اشتراكهم معنا 

صلواتكم


----------



## girl_in_jesus (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*كيرووو يقدر يطمنا على كاتى لانها اخته 

  مارسيلينو      

بقاله فتره مش بيدخل برضو

بأذن ربنا خير ياريت نصلى من اجل جميع اعضاء المنتدى ربنا يبارك حياتكم*


----------



## Twin (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكراً طارق*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*شكراً حبيبي طارق لأهتمامك وأهتمام جميع الأعضاء*
*ربنا يخليك ويخليهم*
*ويرجع كل من غاب عنا ولو لثواني*

*وأرجوكم صلوا من أجلي*
*فأنا في أحتياج شديد لصلاتكم*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## ميرنا (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*اروجه فين ليها كام يوم مش باينه*

*وساره توتا*


----------



## ميريت (20 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *دة الواجب ياجيرل*
> *وبالنسبة لانسانية *
> 
> *وميريت غايبة علشان عيانة شوية صلولها*


 

ميرسي يارامي علي السؤال
وانا جيت اهو
هكبس علي نفسكوا تاني


----------



## sara_tota (21 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *وساره توتا*





ميرسى يا مرمورة يا جميله وادينى جيت اهو

بس معلش ظروفى ملخبطه شويتين اليومين دوا صلواتكم معانا بقى

واستنونى انا راجعالكوا:yahoo:​


----------



## REDEMPTION (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه



الاخت العزيزه 

*ميرنا*
*let us live in hope*

نفتقدها كثيراً .. نتمنى عودتها سريعاً


----------



## Coptic Man (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*فعلا انا كمان مفتقد ميرنا كتيرر*

*نمتي اني ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة*


----------



## ramyghobrial (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*نتمنى ميرنا  ترجع بالسلامة انشاء الله *


----------



## artamisss (31 أكتوبر 2006)

* انشاءلله ترجع ميرنا بطلتها البهيه علينا  وتقعد تناكف فينا تانى ههههه
مين تانى مش مجود  معانا ياجماعه *


----------



## ميريت (31 أكتوبر 2006)

المنتدي وحش من غيرك يا ميرنا


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*كل ده علشانى *

*ميرسى يا طارق وميرسى يا مينا ورامى ودودو وميريت*


----------



## آريوس (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*سؤال عن المشرف whocares*

كان هنا مشرف اسمه 

whocares

فاين هو؟؟!!

ربنا يهدي الجميع


----------



## ramyghobrial (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*هو مش موجود حاليا الرب يرجعه بالسلامة للمنتدى*


----------



## آريوس (12 نوفمبر 2006)

استغرب من فعلREDEMPTION

لماذا اخذت موضوعي انا من سأل عن المشرف وركرز 

منتظر منك ان تتكرم وترجع موضوعي كما كان 
سؤال عن المشرف whocares


----------



## آريوس (12 نوفمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *هو مش موجود حاليا الرب يرجعه بالسلامة للمنتدى*



شكرا على ردك:66: 

ولكن ممكن تقول هل ممكن اجده في منتدى اخر وان كان فما هوذلك المنتدى؟

وشكرا


----------



## ميرنا (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*مش طارق اللى نقله يا اريوس ان نقلته لانى الموضوع ده مخصص للافتقاد وانتا موضوعك افتقاد افتكر انى مكانه هنا *


----------



## ارووجة (12 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل ومهم  مرسي لصاحب فكرة الموضوع


مرسي ليكي حبيبتي ميرنا  عن سؤالك عني...ظروف وبتعدي


انا رجعت  وانتي  رحتي؟

ايوه فينك


----------



## ميرنا (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*ابدا يا اروجه انا موجوده *

*كيرو وكاتى فينهم مش بشوفهم *

*وامير *


----------



## Twin (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*معلش ظروف*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااي ميرنا*



ميرنا قال:


> *ابدا يا اروجه انا موجوده *
> 
> *كيرو وكاتى فينهم مش بشوفهم *
> 
> *وامير *



*شكراً يا أجمل أخت في المنتدي ميرنا*
*شكراً لسؤالك*
*معلش أنا بعيد علشان الظروف*
*أنا جهاز البيت بايظ من فترة كبيرة *
*وجهاز شغلي بايظ بردة وأنا طول اليوم في الشغل *
*بس نشكر ربنا الجهاز تقريباً أتصلح*
*علشان جبنا غيرة*
*ههههههههههههه*
*وبأذن ربنا من بكرة هلتزم تاني*
*وصحيح أنا بقالي كتير مشفتش كاتي وكيرو وأسيا*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## ارووجة (18 نوفمبر 2006)

ايوووة اسيااااا شتئتلها 

وكماان ل يس اور نوووووو yes or no


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (18 نوفمبر 2006)

فكرة حلووووووووووة جدا
ميرسى ليك

وانا شخصيا كنت مختفية لان عندى مذاكرة كتيييييييييييييير
ومقدرتش ادخل فعلا ......
بس بجد كنت مفتقداكم جدااااااا


----------



## ميرنا (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*ناردو مش ممكن حمدله على السلامه *


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (21 نوفمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ناردو مش ممكن حمدله على السلامه *



*الله يسلمك يا ميرنا*
*ميرسى خالص*​


----------



## ميرنا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*طارق فين ؟؟؟*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*فعلا طارق مختفي ليه فترة *

*هو كان تعبان شوية *

*مطحون في الشغل *

*انا ها اكلمه النهارده واطمئن عليه*


----------



## Twin (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*طارق أين أنت؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااي ميرنا*
*هااااي كوبتك*

*علي فكرة أنا ملاحظ أن طارق بعيد أوي الفترة دية*
*يا رب يكون خير*

*أبقي طمنا عليه يا كوبتك*
*وعلي فكرة أنا بكلمة كمان علي الموبيل مبيردش *
*أبقي طمني عليه من فضلك يا كوبتك*
*حتي لو علي الخاص*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Coptic Man (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*مردش عليا برضه النهارده *

*ها احاول معاه بكرة يا امير*


----------



## ميرنا (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*انتو قلقتونا عليه اكتر*


----------



## Coptic Man (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*انا لسه مكلمه حالا *

*ابن عمته اتوفي حتي انا اتصدمت ومش عرفت اكلمه كويس*

*ياريت نصلي لاجله*


----------



## ميرنا (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*ربنا معاك ياطارق* 

*وحد عارف حاجه عن هايدى مش بشوفها خالص*


----------



## ارووجة (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا  يكون معاه ويصبره



لا هادي ولا اسيا ولا دروب ولا يس اور نو  
 ببينو


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*الله يكون معك يا أخي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي أخوتي*

*دعونا نصلي من أجل أخونا الحبيب طارق*
*كي يعود ألينا كما كان *​ 
*وأليك يا أخي طارق*​*لاتحزن فالحزن هذا يشبه سفينة لاربان لها ولهذا تجرفها الرياح *
*نحو الهلاك*​ 
*فكن كما أنت *
*وتذكر......*​ 

*لا اريد ان تجهلوا ايها الاخوة من جهة الراقدين لكي لا تحزنوا كالباقين الذين *
*لا رجاء لهم *​

*الان قد قام المسيح من الاموات و صار باكورة الراقدين *​*
*

*الله يكون معك يا أخي*​


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*رجعين بأذن الله*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااااي أخوتي*



ارووجة قال:


> لا هادي ولا اسيا ولا دروب ولا يس اور نو
> ببينو


 
*وخاصة أسيا أختفت مرة واحدة*

*ربنا يرجعهم كلهم بالسلامة لقطيع السماء*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## artamisss (25 نوفمبر 2006)

* yes  or  no 
  تقريبا عنده مشكله فى النت فى بيته  فا مستنى  يغيرة  
انا لاقيته من يومين على النت  بالصدفه  و ده للى قاله 
*


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*عزائي لطارق وربنا معاه *
*وعلى فكرة اسيا فعلا غايبة وماري برضة *


----------



## rania-grg (12 ديسمبر 2006)

hi rabena m3ako 
eftkrony ana lesa gdida w ma3rafsh 7ad


----------



## REDEMPTION (12 ديسمبر 2006)

rania-grg قال:


> hi rabena m3ako
> eftkrony ana lesa gdida w ma3rafsh 7ad


 
*+*

أهلا يا رانيا إزيك 

كلنا هنا إخواتك ما تقلقيش .. 

و ممكن تعملى موضوع فى قسم التعارف ، تعرفينا فيه بنفسك .. أكيد هنكون سعداء أننا نتعرف عليكى


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2007)

*رامى وجيرو مختفين وفراشه وناس كتير اوى مش بشوفها :dntknw: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 مارس 2007)

انا ياشباب اشتغلت في القاهرة واخدت شقة هناك ولسة معنديش فيها دي اس ال اول ماهدخل نت هارجع تاني يوميا في المنتدى
وشكرا ياميرنا على سؤالك


----------



## ميرنا (28 مارس 2007)

مبروك يباشا على الشقه​


----------



## emy (28 مارس 2007)

_موضوع حلو اووى ربنا يباركك يا طارق انت وكل اللى تعبوا معاك _
_ويعوض تعب محبتكوا_​


----------



## tina_tina (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أصحاب فى القلب والذاكرة*

اين جومانا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بقالها فترة كبيرة جدا مش بتدخل
وكمان ميريت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فين الناس دى​


----------



## ميرنا (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أصحاب فى القلب والذاكرة*



tina_tina قال:


> اين جومانا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​
> 
> بقالها فترة كبيرة جدا مش بتدخل
> وكمان ميريت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​
> فين الناس دى​


 
*جيجى وميريت بعتلهم رسايل ومحدش رد علياا واضح انهم نسيونا :smil13:*​


----------



## tina_tina (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أصحاب فى القلب والذاكرة*

لا معتقدش
اكيد هيرجعوا تانى ويرجع المنتدى زى زمان


----------



## ميرنا (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أصحاب فى القلب والذاكرة*



tina_tina قال:


> لا معتقدش
> اكيد هيرجعوا تانى ويرجع المنتدى زى زمان


*لا يا تيناا عمرة مهيرجع زى زمان *
*انا اكتر واحدة بتمنى يرجع لكن لازم نصدق انى الزمان مش ممكن يرجع :new2:*​


----------



## tina_tina (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أصحاب فى القلب والذاكرة*



ميرنا قال:


> *لا يا تيناا عمرة مهيرجع زى زمان *
> 
> 
> *انا اكتر واحدة بتمنى يرجع لكن لازم نصدق انى الزمان مش ممكن يرجع :new2:*​


 
*عمرة ماهيرجع ده اكيد*
*بس ممكن المستقبل يبقى احسن بكتير*
*بس احنا اللى بنتمسك باللى فات*
*لاننا عشناه *
*ومنعرفش اللى جاى فيه ايه*
*زى مابيقولوا اللى تعرفه احسن من اللى متعرفهوش*​


----------



## youssef hachem (15 مارس 2008)

*رسالة افتقاد*

تحية وسلام
نفتقد من اكثر من اسبوع المشرف المحترم السيد قلم حر ونرجو من الله ان يكون غيابه خير وان يحفظه من كل سوء.


----------



## sparrow (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رسالة افتقاد*

باذن ربنا هو بخير تلاقيه مسافر او مشغول شويه


----------



## ميرنا (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أصحاب فى القلب والذاكرة*

انا نقلت مشاركتك هنا افضل ​


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أصحاب فى القلب والذاكرة*

صلواتكم ليا ياجماعه


----------



## totty (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أصحاب فى القلب والذاكرة*

_ربنا معااااااااااااك يا رااااااامى
_​


----------



## vetaa (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أصحاب فى القلب والذاكرة*

ربنا يوفقك دايما يا رامى
ويكون معاك


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أصحاب فى القلب والذاكرة*

*احييك على الفكرة
وفعلا احساس رائع لما يغيب عضو ولما يرجع يلاقي الاعضاء بيسئلوا عليه
وكدى هيحس بجد اننا اسرة واحدة 
زى ما كلنا حاسين ان المنتدى زى بيتنا وهو كنيستنا الالكترونية*


----------

